# Inkscape Tutorial II - Circles



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Another great tutorial! Thanks man.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Making it look simple is a sign of someone who knows what he's doing. Me, on the other hand .........
Thanks, Hrawk.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I have a real problem watching my own videos.

Come on now, do I really sound like that ???


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Hear ya sound lots different after few beers. Well, maybe more than just a few ...........


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Yeah, I've had a few today









I should have used a script instead of ad-libbing.


----------



## Paulfreebury (Dec 26, 2011)

Loved it very professional.


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

thank you very much! I used to erase the circles with photoshop!


----------

